# BMW E92 - Any Experience?



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys

Been looking at changing to one of these in the near future and was after some info/advice from anyone with any experience.

I'd be looking at a 320d due to insurance and economy, preferably in M-Sport guise.

Do Xenons come as standard? They seem to as from all pictures and models I've seen in the 'metal' they have been fitted.

Any general ownership experience including issues, economy etc would be appreciated..

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Get yourself over to www.e90post.com and look in the 3 series forum

Everything you'll ever want to know!


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had an E92 320i and i now own an E92 320d.

320i was gutless hence the change

320d is a great car. im averaging about 50mpg with 80% motorway driving. have seen nearly 60 on a good run.

Performance wise they are OK, not blisteringly fast.

Xenons are standard on all E92's.

I have the LCI model which leaves a little to be desired in quality. In that they have saved money where they can. pre LCI cars have slightly better trim (sun visors are now plastic etc etc). 

E90post is a great resource.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The diesels seem to have a very good MPG.

Do you do a lot of motorway driving or is it mainly town driving? There seems to be a DPF fault but only really happens if your doing short journeys or a lot of town driving.

I should be picking my E92 335d up at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

After owning several e46s I got a e92 325i, dull as dishwater to drive, felt like a vectra. Cabin was bland & not focused around the driver like previous BMWs. 

Not recommended from me anyway.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> The diesels seem to have a very good MPG.
> 
> Do you do a lot of motorway driving or is it mainly town driving? There seems to be a DPF fault but only really happens if your doing short journeys or a lot of town driving.
> 
> I should be picking my E92 335d up at the weekend :thumb:


Make sure you keep it locked up well, my mate had a mint 335d, this is how the car looked last week after some local scum stole his keys:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bildo said:


> Make sure you keep it locked up well, my mate had a mint 335d, this is how the car looked last week after some local scum stole his keys


Bloody hell :doublesho

Must of been doing some serious speed for it to of taken off like that.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a 10 plate one, well the missus does! Love it. We don`t do motorway miles and are getting about 45mpg. Tax is cheap and insurance is cheap considering the value of the car.
Leather bolsters seem to wear easy on the drivers seat. Ours was an ex demo and needed the leather touching up. Others I looked at were the same. 
Sticking door handles are a reported fault but never happened to me.
Dealer told me to avoid the 19" wheels, shame as I like the 313 style wheels. Pot holes, stiff run flat tyres and skinny spokes don`t add up.
The missus loves the heated seat option.
Extended interior lighting, it wouldn`t be a deal breaker but they look nice at night.
Parking sensors is an option front and back. At night you cant see a thing through the tints so I admit they are useful but I dont like looking at them as they spoil the lines of the bumper. I only have rear sensors and they **** me off tbh. They allow at least 6" but with my garage setup as it is, space is tight so this isn`t helpful for reversing in. Bmw wanted £350 to retro fit front parking sensors but I didn`t want them.
Regards the dpf, these are fitted to diesel cars not just bmw. They only become problematic if the car is not used properly i.e to regen or burn the carbon deposits the car has to achieve certain temperatures. To do this the engine needs to have been running for a certain distance/time. I think bmw say 6 miles. Fiats and nissan dci quashies are suffering badly with this due to them being popular with the school bus stop/r quick trips to asda brigade.
Just had its first service including brake fluid at £318. Shop around as prices differ from dealer to dealer.
Bluetooth and usb port are very handy. We have an ipod hooked up 24/7 under the arm rest. Didn`t need standard satnav as the phone/ipod app work just fine. Some folk don`t like the shark fin on the roof (bluetooth or bmw assist is fitted if you have a fin)
Ours didn`t come with rear tints as standard, the missus sulked so the dealer had these retro tinted with film. They do it all the time and it is a cracking job tbh, even looking at he dot matrix you cant tell.
Its not old enough to have any issues,at least I hope not and we do leave it in the garage over winter.
Performance is decent enough but its no flying machine. We opted for this over a 6 pot with all things considered.
Ours has cruise control, is that an option? tried using it on long runs but traffic has never been stable enough to warrant its use for me.
Make sure it idles okay and no warning dash lights come on. The rear break lights are led and a few burnt out leds can trigger dash warning lights. The whole light unit has to be replaced at great expense and bmw don`t accept this as a warranty claim.
I looked at a few that had the headlight washers not working so worth checking.
If comfort access is an option then I would want that.
Had an e46 328ci which I loved to bits but this 320d is far superior. I find the e92 a well balanced, nice drive, yes it would be better on different tyres. I have had audi tt`s, a3, a4 tdi, a4 2.4 vert and they are very bland to drive IMO
Different strokes for different folks.
Can`t think of anything else.
Oh yeh, our rear seats don`t fold down, this was a build option I think. I only found this out in a B&Q carpark trying to get some lengths of timber in the boot!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Bloody hell :doublesho
> 
> Must of been doing some serious speed for it to of taken off like that.


Was so shocked when he sent me it, that happened in Hornchurch after they took it locally. I'd done a pre-detail prep on it a week or so before to see the condition of the paint, they broke in and nicked his keys afterwards.

God knows how quick he was going or managed that, they are powerful machines and great fun to drive, (when you don't end up on the side of a house.)


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I have an E92 335D and love it (this being my first BMW). I test drove the 325D, 330D and 335D and (although not helping here lol) my heart was set on the 335D with twin turbo and very little lag from the lower end of the revs.

I went from a Focus to a VW TDI Passat to a 335D so first time getting into one was an eye opener. It just pulls and pulls up to 4.5k and the semi auto box is silky smooth, plus get around 30 mpg around town and 41mpg on mway journeys

I know a few people who have the 320D and its a really good engine and pulls like a train especially after a remap. One of the negatives imo of the 320D is the 4 cylinder engine, you know its a diesel :lol:

have a look on e90post as there is a UK section and good information on there. But my advice would be to get a test drive


----------

